# UK Christmas markets



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. Doesn't look as though we will get to the German Xmas markets, so can anyone recommend a good UK one with good links from a campsite/CL/CS.

TIA Sid


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Sid, what about Southport Christmas market, do not know the exact date yet but i will find out for you if you want.

You can park up at the pleasure land car park or the scout c&cc club cl site.

Bob

Just found this info Sid.

The popular Christmas International Street Market returns to Southport from 13th to 16th December offering food and drink, crafts, toys and gift ideas.
www.visitliverpool.com/site/southport-christmas-continental-market-p182241 - 15k - Cached - Similar pages


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

there is usually a Christmas market in Lincoln

this might help?

wilse


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Haven't been to either of them but Lincoln & Canterbury are recommended.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*xmas markets*

What a great idea
http://www.enjoyengland.com/attractions/events/calendar/december/christmas-markets.aspx
lots here to look at Sid :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

nothing on the south east coast then.   

cabby


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*xmas markets*

Just for you cabby
http://www.xmas-markets.com/en/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=23&Itemid=3


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

*Manchester*

Not a Christmas market per se, but an annual festive market is held in Manchester. It's of a continental theme, with a large German & French contingent, and they are genuinely from there, a is the produce! Bratwurst & Gluwein galore!
It's spread out over various venues in the city centre, the main areas being St Annes Square & Albert Square, the one near the town hall, not the one off Eastenders!

I Think it starts on 17th Nov & runs daily until somewhere about the 20th'ish of December. There's Burrs CC site at Bury for accommodation & the Metro link to Manchester. Also, while you're in Manchester, walk up Rochdale road to The Marble Arch pub & micro brewery - you won't regret it! Actually you will, because you'll get leathered & wake up with a horrendous hangover ukeleft:


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Wow!!! a lot of replies so quick, just going out so will look at later. Thanks all.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

There's one in Bath, in and around the Abbey Courtyard. Great atmosphere, loads of pubs nearby. See here  for all the griff.

If you can get a pitch at Bath Marina there's a park and ride almost directly opposite.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

A couple of years ago the middle of Brum was indistinguishable from Germany. Right down to the Gluhwein.

http://www.birmingham.gov.uk/frankfurtmarket.bcc


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

many thanks locovan,but the dates clash. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*xmas markets*

Shame merry Xmas


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Bishops Castle . . . http://www.bcchristmaslights.co.uk/

(thinking of going there ourselves

Also . . http://www.ludlowmedievalchristmas.co.uk/

and . . http://www.shrewsbury.gov.uk/public/News/traditional+christmasmarkettobeheldinthesquare.htm


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Markets*

Castlefields Manchester.

Stay at Bury Site use tram or park in Manchester and walk (see my post on parking in Manchester).

Dependent upon when you are thinking of coming over, if I am away you can stay on my drive with hook-up and walk to top of the road for the bus into Manchester, beau Gratis, Christmas Spirit.

Not far from the Wirral.

Trev.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Markets*



teemyob said:


> Castlefields Manchester.
> 
> Stay at Bury Site use tram or park in Manchester and walk (see my post on parking in Manchester).
> 
> ...


Is that an official Rally then can you get 50 vans on your drive???? :lol: :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Kent*

No but as you live in Kent and near the Ports, maybe we can come to a mutual agreement when you come up to watch Manchester Untited, you can stay here, when I need an overnight en-route to France......... :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Kent*



teemyob said:


> No but as you live in Kent and near the Ports, maybe we can come to a mutual agreement when you come up to watch Manchester Untited, you can stay here, when I need an overnight en-route to France......... :wink:


Errr doing my family tree I find we come from Newcastle on Tynne and Whickham
so errrr I support Newcastle :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Markets*

Hi

Knaresborough - North Yorkshire - use either the Caravan Club at Knaresborough or the CCC Boroughbridge which has a bus stop from outside the gate entrance. The bus goes to Knaresborough.

Grassington - This is a good one - all the teaders get dressed up etc.

Russell


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Kent*



locovan said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > No but as you live in Kent and near the Ports, maybe we can come to a mutual agreement when you come up to watch Manchester Untited, you can stay here, when I need an overnight en-route to France......... :wink:
> ...


Oh well, any of your neighbours with a large drive then.

Trev.


----------

